# TOMAS SPORT TUNING CALIFORNIA is newest C2Motorsports Dealer



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

We would like to welcome Tomas Sport Tuning in Berkeley, CA as our newest C2 Dealer. TSS will be equipped within the next few days to start FLASH LOADING C2 performance software at their location.
Please feel free to call the staff at Tomas for additional information, or to schedule a Flash.
Tomas Sport Tuning
1453 4th Street
Berkeley, CA 94710
510.528.3000


----------



## GearSlammer (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: TOMAS SPORT TUNING CALIFORNIA is newest C2Motorsports Dealer (C2Motorsports)*

finally, my neck of the woods.
too bad i got the revo done a while ago.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: TOMAS SPORT TUNING CALIFORNIA is newest C2Motorsports Dealer (GearSlammer)*

If anyone has any questions, feel free to ask. Im a tech at Tomas and i handle all of our C2 flashing. I have used a c2 fuel kit in my turbo vr6 for years and have been nothing but happy, and im glad to be able to share their software with all the locals!
-Kevin


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: TOMAS SPORT TUNING CALIFORNIA is newest C2Motorsports Dealer (xpalendocious)*

Yaya!







I think I'm gonna make the switch over! I'm done with GIAC.
Kevin, how much do you charge for labor? And the flash is $299 no matter what mods (intake, exhaust, testpipe) it's tuned for right?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: TOMAS SPORT TUNING CALIFORNIA is newest C2Motorsports Dealer (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_Yaya!







I think I'm gonna make the switch over! I'm done with GIAC.
Kevin, how much do you charge for labor? And the flash is $299 no matter what mods (intake, exhaust, testpipe) it's tuned for right? 

PM sent


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: TOMAS SPORT TUNING CALIFORNIA is newest C2Motorsports Dealer (xpalendocious)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've been waiting for C2 to come to Norcal for quite some time. Perfect timing too, got my tax return today!


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

sweet! big ups to tst, but i heard that OzSport Tuning down in Campbell was well on its way to becoming a dealer as well, any info on this?
Either way, I'd probably drive up to TST to get rid of my forsaken GIAC


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*









Presently we have two (2) C2 Flash Centers in California
Northern CA: 
Tomas Sport Tuning
http://www.tomassporttuning.com
Berkeley CA
Southern CA:
Four Season Tuning
http://www.fourseasontuning.com
Orange, CA


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

Friday at noon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_Friday at noon! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

See ya then! 
if your car is lowered much, i recommend going up to 5th st and then comign down Page. 4th St is haggard


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
See ya then! 
if your car is lowered much, i recommend going up to 5th st and then comign down Page. 4th St is haggard

Good to know, thanks. I just might have to stop by Pyramid afterward http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

Just out of curiousity did C2 update their software to work with the 2.5 motors that have Eurojet's headers and exhaust?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Have A Nice Day* »_Just out of curiousity did C2 update their software to work with the 2.5 motors that have Eurojet's headers and exhaust?


We actually debuted the HEADER compliant software at last year's Waterfest. The NLS car that was featured in our booth had the following performance modifications:
NLS HEADERS
NLS Hi Flow CAT exhaust
C2 QuickFlow SRI
C2 Prototype CAM
C2 CAM software file
C2 HEADER software file
You would request the Hi Flow CAT flash load for that application. Tomas has full access to the C2 Database so they will be able to take care of you.
C2


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Have A Nice Day)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Have A Nice Day* »_Just out of curiousity did C2 update their software to work with the 2.5 motors that have Eurojet's headers and exhaust?

If you do want to get your car flashed, i will set you up with half off the labor, as i did for IJSTOK. trying to hook up our first few C2 customers!


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

Thanks Kevin! Sweet shop, some nice lookin cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_Thanks Kevin! Sweet shop, some nice lookin cars http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks! sorry for the unexpected wait. How does the car drive now?


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*

It's great! Throttle is much more responsive and it doesn't die at 5k rpms like it did before. I'm happy I made the switch


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like I might have to go with C2's chipping. Installed my EJ header yesterday and today I threw the code, I'm Unitronic chipped now so I'm hoping to not do another reflash but I really prefer not running lean since I was told my Unitronic was stage 2 and should run fine with an aftermarket header.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Have A Nice Day)*

Whats the exact fault code? Let us know if we can help!!


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

exact fault code? I'm not sure. I visited 034 earlier today to see what they can do about it. Pretty much they cleared the code but they went to go contact Unitronic to see if they updated their database. From the research I've done previously installing the header I made sure that I wouldn't throw a code. I did check on rabbitownersclub and found that Unitronic did have something. According to 034 I am stage 2 and should not have a problem with it.
I don't have any access to vagcom nearby as well so I'm pretty much threading in water here and just waiting to see what I can do.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Have A Nice Day)*

Unitronic has stage 2? What's the difference between stage 1? Just curious because on their website it just says stage 1 and stage 1+, and the only difference is octane rating.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah I know Unitronic's website isn't that helpful because I've looked at it multiple times and I still don't get what 034 is trying to say that it's Stage 2 when I don't see Stage 2 on their site.
I went to another forum, rabbitownersclub, and looked up their thread with the HP increase topic and under ECU Unitronic was listed but it said that in the future files for people who have a header / high flow cat installed will be there to offer for them.


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

xpalendocious I'll send you a PM


----------



## Ladron03 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (Have A Nice Day)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Have A Nice Day* »_xpalendocious I'll send you a PM

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a mechanic that can answer all of our questions..good job xpalendocious.


----------



## Have A Nice Day (Jan 15, 2009)

Bump, no PM answer?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (Have A Nice Day)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Have A Nice Day* »_Bump, no PM answer?

Didnt catch your IM right away, but did email you back!


----------

